# Just realized I am me...



## Whitehazel (Jun 14, 2011)

Has anyone experienced this? I suddenly had a huge awareness shock and realized woah I am me, with a family, a house a boyfriend etc... I am the centre of my universe and I feel pretty overwhelmed by that..

I can't escape my own head and will always see the world through these eyes... And apparently that causes great anxiety.. I kind of feel like I want to watch myself instead of be myself.. because to BE a human is a little much. Woah that sounds crazy..

Can anyone relate? I feel like that's it, I'm crazy! Game over


----------



## PDubya86 (Jul 17, 2010)

I can relate 100%. It can be terrifying can't it!


----------



## Whitehazel (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh I just sighed the biggest sigh of relief.. It's horrible and so scary thinking that I'm the only one.


----------



## PistolPete (Feb 17, 2012)

I get this badly sometimes. I look at pictures of myself and its like they are of a different person. It causes awful anxiety. I feel like I'm close to recovery but all of the sudden I feel like my sense of who I am is gone.


----------



## prplhed (Nov 2, 2011)

sometimes i have those existential realizations that shock me to no end of how REAL i really am but am somehow denying with my dp/dr. it sucks but i think it gets better every day.


----------



## Whitehazel (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah I knowthey are ridiculous.. But that doesnt make them stop. I know that once I get my anxiety under control, hopefully all the existential thoughts will go away. But they are still there, all the time and sometimes it's way too hard to believe they are just anxiety.


----------



## Introvertion (May 12, 2012)

Whitehazel said:


> Has anyone experienced this? I suddenly had a huge awareness shock and realized woah I am me, with a family, a house a boyfriend etc... I am the centre of my universe and I feel pretty overwhelmed by that..
> 
> I can't escape my own head and will always see the world through these eyes... And apparently that causes great anxiety.. I kind of feel like I want to watch myself instead of be myself.. because to BE a human is a little much. Woah that sounds crazy..
> 
> Can anyone relate? I feel like that's it, I'm crazy! Game over


I get these feelings and thoughts sometimes. It makes me feel limited somehow. I also can't stop contemplating non-existence, which causes me severe anxiety. zWe are not crazy, we are just really far down in the rabbit hole. LOL.


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

Egocentrism causes a giant anxiety.

I Can really relate to this.


----------



## ItalioRican (May 7, 2012)

[quote name='Whitehazel' timestamp='1339709736' post='259077']
Has anyone experienced this? I suddenly had a huge awareness shock and realized woah I am me, with a family, a house a boyfriend etc... I am the centre of my universe and I feel pretty overwhelmed by that..

I can't escape my own head and will always see the world through these eyes... And apparently that causes great anxiety.. I kind of feel like I want to watch myself instead of be myself..

Holy shit! I swear I say this to my girlfriend everyday! Just a couple hrs ago im standing there at work and im like "maybe my problem is that I want to watch my life, and experience, just not live it" if that makes any sense lol.... I have it constantly 24/7... I also feel like im living in hallucination... Everything always sounds wierd and look strange to me..so unreal! Anyone else have that!? Feels like it comes in waves... Like im constantly being reminded im here amd im doing this n that.. CONSTANTLY! Pisses me off, I just wanna snap sometimes and break everything in my path! Hard to control myself at times... But it usually gets the best of me and I break down and just cry. Everything I do feels so wierd to me, watching tv pisses me off because I cant just lay there and enjoy old shows that used to make me laugh... I tell myself im alright and nothing is wrong..but telling myself that freaks me out because I realize im talking to myself and im really here.. Just a never ending cycle for me.... feel like im decoding my brain.. Viewing every thought... Always watch other people and try to get in their head,tell myself this is why they just dis this n that... This is how theyre thinking.. Blah blah blah blah.... This fucking shit is so crippling at times if not all the time! I fear dying and living! Wtf is wrong with me?! I swear im losing it! My gf says im going through a hard with dpdr and it will get better, but I dont see positive in anything!


----------

